# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My new 300 gallon project



## Michael D (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi all,

This is my new project, my 300 gallon planted tank. I started it Saturday, November 12th.
Specs:
Tank: made custom by Glasscages.com
Size: 300 gallons - 8'L x 2'H x 2 1/2' W
Lighting: Coralife Pro series with three 150 watt MH, two 96 watt 6700k, 2 96 watt 50/50 and four moon lights
Filter: Ehiem Pro 3 (rated for 320 gallons), Eheim 2128 (rated for 160 gallons - this filter is presently on my 120g) and I will be using my Magnum 350 canister as a Co2 reactor
Subtract - 440 lbs. Eco-complete planted gravel
I have an automatic Co2 system on my 120 I will be moving here
Tank inhabitants:
5 Clown Loaches
3 Polkadot Botia
a pair of Pearl Gouramis
female Snakeskin Gourami
12 Dwarf Neon Rainbows
12 Celebese Rainbows
8 Shirt Tetras
3 Rosy Tetras
2 pairs of Bolivian Rams
1 pair of Blue Rams
Bristlenose
12 SAE's
4 Cherry Barbs
4 Head & Tail tetras
6 Ottos
15 Corys

Debating about another pair of Blue Rams and 14 Cardinals that are in a 40 gallon Hex. They are doing great there so I may leave them alone.
Debating about 8 juvenile Matae Corys - too young? for this large tank & a pair of Bamboo Shrimp - afraid the fish may hurt them.

Want to get in addition: 9 Polkadot Botia & 1 male & 4 female Pearl Gouramis

Here is that tank as it sits now, comments, suggestions & criticism welcome. I still have more plants to add from my 120.

These pics are with the two 96watt 6700k & two 96 watt 50/50 lights on only

side view as you enter the room


----------



## Michael D (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Michael D (Sep 21, 2005)

you can see the back half - this is the rear view


----------



## Michael D (Sep 21, 2005)

The Eheim Pro 3 - the stand is 30" tall, the filter almost didn't fit


----------



## Michael D (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Michael D (Sep 21, 2005)

Blurry side view


----------



## Michael D (Sep 21, 2005)

another rear view to give the scope of the size of this tank you can see my 30 gallon in the background in this pic









a bonus, a baby longfinned Bristlenose that's in my 40 hex


----------



## Michael D (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't know why but not all the pics are showing. If I right click and hit "show picture" they come up, sorry


----------



## kam (Nov 23, 2005)

good to be your fish with such a large home! keep us posted on the progress of planting.


----------



## Maxmillion (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi, that is a really nice sized tank, I really like the way that you brought in the electrical---I mean the two power strips across the back of the stand, cool idea. Please keep the updates coming.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i can't really tell from the pics, is that riccia planted in the foreground?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Michael! glad you posted this here. So this is what you were telling me about! 300 gallons! WOW! How the heck did they ship you a tank that big!

Looks like the tank will be a little dark on each end, so you will want to plant accordingly. It is going to be so much fun!

I don't know why all your pictures are not showing up, probably something to do with Image station. If you have these pictures on your desktop, you can create a gallery here and load the pics direct from your computer onto my server. You would have to make a new post.

I am real anxious to see the progress of this tank, particularly after you get all your new plants in there!


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a question about the view from the backside. I "figured out" the wall on the right, but what's on the left? It looks like some blackout paint or something was applied in an arc on the left - are those paintbrush marks on the left? Was this on purpose? Is it part of the design?

It sure IS a fabulously large tank! I'm looking forward to seeing it develop! I also like the powerstrip built-ins across the back of the stand - great idea!

I'm definitely going to keep checking in here to watch this tank as it develops. Thanks for the thread!

-Jane

PS - 300 gallons, hubba hubba! *sigh* I need to just silicone up my entire dining room!


----------



## Michael D (Sep 21, 2005)

Up date:

Here are some pics of my 300 gallon tank today. Still need to get the Glossostigma to grow. It's having trouble due to the heavy growth from the long stemmed plants. I removed a third of the plants yesturday due to over growth.

Please note - these pics are taken with only 400 watts of light. The three 150 watt 10K MH lights are off.


----------



## Michael D (Sep 21, 2005)

Some more pics:


----------



## Michael D (Sep 21, 2005)

Time for an up-date. Things are going very well. I'm still trying to set up the plants the way I want them. The Glossostigma is starting to grow and that should really help the appearance. I'm not much for taking photos, I have the best equipment but I need to read the instructions and I just don't have the time or patience. I just aim and click. Hope you enjoy, I'm open to criticism.

Tank shots first. I think the pics don't do the tank any justice. It's hard to take pics of a tank that is 8' long.



















Left side









Right side









Rear view









A few of the fish


----------



## Michael D (Sep 21, 2005)

Here are a few more pics, they are close ups of different areas.

Center area









Left side









Right side









Further right









Side view entering my fish room. Tank is 2' high x 2' wide









A crossed the front


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

NOw THATS a tank : )

LOL it looks great, and it must be too much fun.

good job!!! I have tank envy. !


----------



## Michael D (Sep 21, 2005)

Hope you enjoy, thanks for looking

SAE's, I have seven in this tank, four more in my 180 gallon

















New Pearl









Otto, got seven, want more but they are not always available









Female Bolivian Ram









Another new Pearl









Apisto Borelli hanging out with my pair of Blue Rams


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Very cool tank, looks like its filling in nicely. Man, I need to get a bigger tank, LOL.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey Michael, that's a very nice tank and set-up. Plants and fish look spectacular. I think I now have size envy!


----------

